# Red Spot on Mouth?!



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

My Betta, Bloom, has recently have been developing a red spot on his mouth. I have had him for about 7 months, and he is currently living in a divided, heated, ten gallon, with my other Betta, Cirrus. Can someone please tell me why he suddenly has a red spot on his mouth? I hope it's not anything bad, I couldn't bear to see my sassy lil' guy get sick!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would go ahead and get him in a small QT container that can be floated in the heated tank...until we figure out what is going on....

In the divided heated 10gal tank with one other Betta-how much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one, filtration, live plants, water temp, additives used, is he still eating and any other symptoms and how is the other fish...can you post a clear pic?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

It is filtered, it has some hornwort, java fern, and a 'Betta Bulb" I think it might be anubias. I would change the water, but my dad won't let me because he thinks the filter changes the water. :-( He still eats like the pig he is and Cirrus, my other fish is fine. I have also noticed that Bloom is resting more often. Hi water is kept at a mild 78 degrees.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> It is filtered, it has some hornwort, java fern, and a 'Betta Bulb" I think it might be anubias. I would change the water, but my dad won't let me because he thinks the filter changes the water. :-( He still eats like the pig he is and Cirrus, my other fish is fine. I have also noticed that Bloom is resting more often. Hi water is kept at a mild 78 degrees.


Why won't he let you?? It isn't his fish, it is yours. Tell him the filter doesn't get the bad chemicals out, the water changes do.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I would never be rude to my dad. I suppose I could get a siphon with my own money when we go to PetCo this weekend, but I don't know if he will let me get it. Any ideas on how I could persuade him without busting out ye' ol'


> It isn't his fish, it is yours.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It isn't rude if you disagree. Unfortunately, if you listen to him and don't change the water it will hurt your fish. Just say something like, "Dad, I know the tank has the filter, but it also needs water changes to get the chemicals that the filter doesn't get out." Then maybe explain how bettas constantly secret ammonia and if it builds up (which it will) it can burn them.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't get why he won't let you.It's not like he has to change the water so whats the problem?How long has it been since you changed the water?It could be an amonnia burn.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll ask him when he gets home. I have not changed the water in a month. I was also thinking he could have cut his mouth on the filter baffle, I'm gonna try baffling the filter with sponges this weekend. I am also going to bring in a water sample to get tests done on it. For now, Bloom is in my 1 gallon QT tub. Thanks for the help, I didn't want it to be some tumor or parasite.

*EDIT:*
The redness is also inside his mouth, and it's forming a bump inside it. Oh no... :?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> I'll ask him when he gets home. I have not changed the water in a month. I was also thinking he could have cut his mouth on the filter baffle, I'm gonna try baffling the filter with sponges this weekend. I am also going to bring in a water sample to get tests done on it. For now, Bloom is in my 1 gallon QT tub. Thanks for the help, I didn't want it to be some tumor or parasite.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> The redness is also inside his mouth, and it's forming a bump inside it. Oh no... :?


You need to change the water ASAP, like NOW.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

If he's in quarantine, you can change that 100% everyday, right? So that should help that issue...

Can't you change the water without him knowing? You don't necessarily need a siphon... you can always stir up the water and scoop it out with a cup into a bucket (when he's not home).


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've got him in QT. I plan to start changing the water of the 10 gallon this weekend and to do 25% weekly changes. I'm gonna have a talk when my dad gets home tonight, I hope he'll agree. Still, does anyone know what it is? All I've got is Aquarium Salt. :?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> I've got him in QT. I plan to start changing the water of the 10 gallon this weekend and to do 25% weekly changes. I'm gonna have a talk when my dad gets home tonight, *I hope he'll agree*. Still, does anyone know what it is? All I've got is Aquarium Salt. :?


I still don't understand. And also 25% is not enough.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> I still don't understand. And also 25% is not enough.


How much should I change it? Most sites said to change it that much and to do a 75% change monthly. :shock:
And can we please get back on the subject of what it is?! I am sure something like this requires meds.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> How much should I change it? Most sites said to change it that much and to do a 75% change monthly. :shock:
> And can we please get back on the subject of what it is?! I am sure something like this requires meds.


Oh wow don't go on those sites again, they don't have the right info. If you have a ten gallon, you should do 25-30% three times a week.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> Oh wow don't go on those sites again, they don't have the right info. If you have a ten gallon, you should do 25-30% three times a week.


Ammonia builds up THAT fast? Please, enlighten me. :-?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes ammonia builds up fast. It comes from food and poop but it is also being constantly secreted from their gills.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Also, can you describe every single little detail you can about the red thing?

Shape, texture, etc.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Invest in an API Master Test kit (or even just the ammonia test), that way you can see for yourself how often you should do your water changes. Every tank is different. Sometimes you need more, sometimes you need less.

If your tank is cycled (which it may be by now), you don't need to change much water (like 50% once a week... or spread out to 25% twice a week, vacuuming the substrate in the process/stirring up the grosses and scooping them out... or even if you followed the schedule on that website, you'd be fine). I recommend getting the master test kit if you can afford it, that way you can see if the tank is cycled or how close to being cycled it is and how often you need to change the water... but given the issues you're already having, I'm not sure you'll be allowed to buy it. :\

When you go to the pet store, bring a sample of your water and have them test it. If you have nitrates (and no ammonia and nitrItes), you're cycled.

For an uncycled 10 gallon tank, I'd do 50% twice a week (which is kind of the same thing as turtle10 suggested, just bigger changes) until the tank cycles naturally, which shouldn't be long for you.

Also, nothing's been said about this... but just to make sure - never change the filter cartridge. Only rinse it off in old tank water you've removed.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks kfish! The red thing, it's bright red, it is round, and it looks like a swirl of blooms color and bright red inside his mouth.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Is he still eating okay? 

It might help to add aquarium salt if you're not already, since it's an antiseptic. The typical dosage is 1 tsp/gallon. It's easy to pre-mix it in a 1 gallon jug from drinking water or milk (rinsed thoroughly). Just remember, no longer than 10 days of aquarium salt treatment.

I wonder if it's some type of mouth fungus or bacteria. It could be later stages of columnaris. Not sure he'd still be eating if that were the case, but, if there's a possibility of it, it needs to be treated immediately. The bacteria is very fast acting.

Someone else had success doing this:



> Guys the Tetracycline API mixed with FUNGUS ELIMINATOR by jungle. worked for me before.Tetracycline treats gram positive and gram negative bacteria.Those mixed together can do the trick.
> I treated with that before. It really helped + aquarium salt. The site below give vary good description of fungal and bacterial infection. And how to treat it.
> http://www.flippersandfins.net/flexibacter.htm


If you scroll down a bit there's a picture of a fish with columnaris that caused ulcers around its mouth. Maracyn 1 and Maracyn 2 would have the same effect in treating gram negative and positive bacterias.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What is swirl of blooms color? lol


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> What is swirl of blooms color? lol


Bloom is the name of my fish! By his color, I mean his fleshy colored body! :lol:
He eats like a pig! But his mouth does look wide like in those pictures. I am doing the AQ salt treatment and I will look in to getting so columnaris meds, any suggestions? Thanks guys! :-D


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

OH lol I was like " what is a bloom??". I really like that name though! 

Just keep up with the Aquarium Salt for 10 days every time you do a water change (everyday)


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> OH lol I was like " what is a bloom??". I really like that name though!
> 
> Just keep up with the Aquarium Salt for 10 days every time you do a water change (everyday)


Alright! I'm pretty used to the whole AQ salt back when this guy was a tailbiter. He's a pretty troubled guy ain't he?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He sure is lol, but that just makes him more special


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Grrrr. All petsmart had was Tetra and API products. I hope they accept refunds, I got medicine TABLETS. Do'h!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Try your local fish store, they usually carry the best products.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> Try your local fish store, they usually carry the best products.


Alright, I'll look for one. Also, could it be that Bloom has mouth rot? I was reading the back of my tablet box and it said it treats a whole bunch of other stuff and mouth rot. Some pics would be appreciated. ;-)


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Alright, I'll look for one. Also, could it be that Bloom has mouth rot? I was reading the back of my tablet box and it said it treats a whole bunch of other stuff and mouth rot. Some pics would be appreciated. ;-)


It could be! I think mouth rot can be caused by either bacteria or fungus.

What tablets did you get? Are you using them yet? Sounds like they might be good for it.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I got *Tetra Lifegaurd*. I haven't been using it because I have heard of Tetra products being notorious for failing. I have never had a problem with Tetra products, so let's see.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright, the tablets say 1 for every 5 gallons, cutting it into fourths would give me about one gallon's worth of medicine. Is a little overdose bad for the fish?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> Oh wow don't go on those sites again, they don't have the right info. If you have a ten gallon, you should do 25-30% three times a week.


What?

I have never heard that before, like anywhere. I've been told to change my water in my planted 5gallon 50% once a week. :/


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> What?
> 
> I have never heard that before, like anywhere. I've been told to change my water in my planted 5gallon 50% once a week. :/


That's exactly how I change the water in my planted 5 gallon, as well. But it's planted and cycled. When it was cycling, I changed 50-75% twice a week, depending on the ammonia reading.

This post was with regard to an uncycled 10 gallon, which I'd change 50% twice a week (kind of similar to 25-30% three times a week). Once it's cycled though, I'd do 25-50% once a week on a 10 gallon. I think everyone thinks of it differently and does different things.

I'm a fan of testing the water and then deciding for myself how often to do my changes, though.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guys, the tank is cycling. Nitrates and Ammonia were pretty low. Ammonia was a 0.2, or "Caution" is what the test paper called it. And as it turns out, the little bugger, Bloom, might not be sick at all! His activity hasn't gone down a bit! He is still full of personality, and his colors haven't faded at all. As it turns out, he might just have a harmless wart. :/ One thing I did notice, is that there is this white slime floating around his tank when I do water changes. No, it is not poop. His poop is still brown and it isn't stringy, so don't start suggesting internal parasites.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

@FuulieQ Love that fishy in your Picture!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Guys, the tank is cycling. Nitrates and Ammonia were pretty low. Ammonia was a 0.2, or "Caution" is what the test paper called it. And as it turns out, the little bugger, Bloom, might not be sick at all! His activity hasn't gone down a bit! He is still full of personality, and his colors haven't faded at all. As it turns out, he might just have a harmless wart. :/ One thing I did notice, is that there is this white slime floating around his tank when I do water changes. No, it is not poop. His poop is still brown and it isn't stringy, so don't start suggesting internal parasites.


Is the slime stuff kind of greasy looking? Does it start off as a film on the water's surface?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

It just floats around the tank, but there is a little bit of clear film. It certainly FEELS greasy, and it seems to have disappeared after last water change. It only appeared yesterday and the day before. :/


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to have that same problem when I had Turtle. I could never figure out what it was though.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

That happened to chewie's tank once... once i cleaned it it didnt happen again.


----------

